# 98 F150 wont start



## herb1001 (Sep 15, 2010)

98 f150 auto 

Not starting:

Jumper box is hooked ok so got the battery covered.

Tried it in both N and P

not cranking at all, but I do here the solenoid click one time when I turned the key.

When I turn the head lights and turn the key I don’t think they are dimming.

Anyone got an ideas. I don’t have a volt meter with me.


----------



## forbidden (Dec 22, 2010)

Fuel or fire, sounds like you have fire. Check the fuse for the fuel pump next. Can you hear the fuel pump at all?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

forbidden;1269151 said:


> Fuel or fire, sounds like you have fire. Check the fuse for the fuel pump next. Can you hear the fuel pump at all?


Really, it's not cranking and you think the fuel pump might be bad??? 

If you have a click, you're probably hearing the starter relay, next down the line is the starter. Make sure you have power there (relay could still be bad even if it's clicking) and try tapping on the side of the starter motor with a hammer.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

check your wire from the bat 2 the starter make sure its not grounded 2 your manifolds


----------



## herb1001 (Sep 15, 2010)

no luck with hitting the starter with a hammer


----------



## rofoth6 (Aug 24, 2008)

9 times out of 10 with me if the syliond clicks then its the starter.
starter for that truck ( gasser ) runs about 68 dollers
sylinod about 10 dollars


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

My money's on it needing a starter...


----------



## streetscrapin16 (Feb 9, 2010)

I had it happen to me on a 89 f150 and it clicked and it needed a starter.


----------



## Jgramlich (Jul 26, 2010)

Starter. Jump the solenoid just in case.


----------



## bill7101 (Nov 20, 2010)

12 volt test lights are a cheap check, go to the started side of the solinoid and have someone turn key to start and see if the light comes on then if it does check it at the starter to make sure the wire isnt bad rules out these issues


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Take a pair on pliers and use the handles to jump the large terminals on the solenoid. Touch each handle to the large terminals and it should trigger the starter. Be prepared to let go of the pliers. If the starter is dead shorted they will get real hot quick! If that triggers the starter the solenoid is bad. Also the neutral starter switch could be bad or need adjusted.


----------



## Chris112lee (Nov 2, 2010)

Probably starter.


----------



## DIRISHMAN (Jul 30, 2010)

Yep i agree with MIKI I have a 97 F250 with A 5.8 -351 and had same issue placement of the starter on these are easey to get to and install also they can become corroded while under truck while in the winter eliments ( SALT) !!! WILL AFECT ALL TERMINALS ON STARTER.. My bet is the starter -take the 2 bolt out and disconect the cables from the starter and bring it in to a local auto parts store have them bench test it and get a new starter when they say it failed. Not hard to do just a little bit of time Good luckThumbs Up


----------



## woodsman (Nov 18, 2008)

Thick Red wire from battery to starter the clip on the end where it boltss to the starter is shot


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

on these new mod motors, do they still have the small trigger wire on the solenoid on the starter that goes bad like the old body style trucks had?
i ain't messed too much with the mod motors, but know all about the small wire connector corroding off on the older engines.


----------

